# How to use 3G EVDO usb card ?

## wdicc

I have a 3G EVDO usb card, there's no model or product info on it.

Dmesg info:

usb 6-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 6-1: New USB device found, idVendor=1c9e, idProduct=6000

usb 6-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

usb 6-1: Product: USB MMC Storage

usb 6-1: Manufacturer: Qualcomm, Incorporated

usb 6-1: SerialNumber: 000000000002

scsi6 : usb-storage 6-1:1.0

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbserial

USB Serial support registered for generic

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbserial_generic

usbserial: USB Serial Driver core

scsi 6:0:0:0: CD-ROM            EVDO     MMC Storage      2.31 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

sr1: scsi-1 drive

sr 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr1

sr 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 5

sr1: CDROM (ioctl) error, command: cdb[0]=0x51 51 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00

sr: Sense Key : 0x4 [current] 

sr: ASC=0x0 ASCQ=0x0

usb 6-1: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 6-1: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 6-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 6-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 6-1: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 6-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 6-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 6-1: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 6-1: device not accepting address 2, error -71

usb 6-1: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 6-1: device not accepting address 2, error -71

usb 6-1: USB disconnect, address 2

sr 6:0:0:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

usb 6-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

usb 6-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 6-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 6-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4

usb 6-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 6-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 6-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5

usb 6-1: device not accepting address 5, error -71

usb 6-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 6

usb 6-1: device not accepting address 6, error -71

hub 6-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 1

lsusb:

Bus 006 Device 002: ID 1c9e:6000  

I have configure the kernel include usbserial and option module. I think there should be a /dev/ttyUSB* device after I insert it, and then I can use wvdial to dialup, but there no such device, how can I make it work ?  :Sad: 

----------

## cach0rr0

a quick grep of the sources yields:

```

ricker drivers # grep -ir 0x1c9e *

usb/serial/option.c:#define FOUR_G_SYSTEMS_VENDOR_ID            0x1c9e

ricker drivers # cd usb/

ricker usb # grep -r 0x6000 *

serial/option.c:#define OPTION_PRODUCT_RICOLA                   0x6000

serial/option.c:#define NOVATELWIRELESS_PRODUCT_MC760           0x6000

serial/option.c:        { USB_DEVICE(QUALCOMM_VENDOR_ID, 0x6000)}, /* ZTE AC8700 */

```

So your driver is correct:

```

Symbol: USB_SERIAL_OPTION [=m]

  │ Prompt: USB driver for GSM and CDMA modems

  │   Defined at drivers/usb/serial/Kconfig:568

  │   Depends on: USB_SUPPORT [=y] && USB_SERIAL [=m]

  │   Location:

  │     -> Device Drivers

  │       -> USB support (USB_SUPPORT [=y])

  │         -> USB Serial Converter support (USB_SERIAL [=m])

```

Problem however, most likely stems from this:

```

usb 6-1: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2 

usb 6-1: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2 

usb 6-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71 

usb 6-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71

```

I can only make guesses really, try ehci instead of uhci? 

The other thing that came to mind was this:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> In some cases you'll need to use sys-apps/usb_modeswitch software to disable an embedded usb storage
> 
> 

 

From here - http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Huawei_E220

From your dmesg output, this seems to fit:

 *dmesg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> usb 6-1: Product: USB MMC Storage 
> 
> usb 6-1: Manufacturer: Qualcomm, Incorporated 
> ...

 

Other than that, I'm out of ideas.

----------

## wdicc

cach0rr0, thanks for your advice, I will try usb_modeswitch, I think it's the point.

----------

